#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-06
<smartboyhw_> ypwong, JackYu: Good evening
<JackYu> smartboyhw, hi
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, should i come over?
<JackYu> ypwong, yep, welcome:)
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, hey
<ypwong> there?
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Cherrs
<smartboyhw_> *cheers (damn)
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, will ubuntu studio have any sessions in uds-1305?
<smartboyhw_> Do say:)
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: That's a very interesting question.
<smartboyhw_> We are not planning for it for team discussion purposes
<smartboyhw_> We might do a session where users can suggest features though.
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Why is that you askes?
<smartboyhw_> *asked
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, we're thinking about the need for any sessions for ubuntukylin
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: The prob is that for China users 1400 UTC is 2200 BST
<ypwong> right
<ypwong> though we participated last time
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: But you guys have a big team, we are small.
<smartboyhw_> And you have Canonical.
<JackYu> :)
<smartboyhw_> JackYu: I am corrext
<smartboyhw_> *correct
<ypwong> https://launchpad.net/sprints/ubuntukylin-saucy
<smartboyhw> ypwong: :O
<ypwong> >:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-08
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/05/people-behind-ubuntu-quality-howard.html?m=1
<smartboyhw_> me
<ypwong> you are famous now!
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: ROFL
<smartboyhw_> Not famous:P
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw_, daaaaang.  Can I haz your autograph?
<smartboyhw_> cfhowlett: …
<smartboyhw_> No.
<ypwong> who's that guy in the photo?
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Me in Form 1 (I'm in Form 3 now)
<ypwong> fortunate that you don't need glasses
<ypwong> this article is good for people who want to contribute but don't know how
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: There are many interviews posted and upcoming;)
<ypwong> cool, i haven't read them
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, from where you first heard of ubuntu or linux?
<ypwong> hope to see more energetic people like you to join ubuntukylin team
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Linux by magazines, Ubuntu by Google:P
<ypwong> not linuxpilot? lol
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Nope:P
<ypwong> UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin | 本周六 13.04  Release Party http://www.ubuntukylin.com/community.html |  UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
<ypwong> ah
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin | 本周六 13.04  Release Party http://www.ubuntukylin.com/community.html |  UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
 * ypwong made a silly mistake
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Nice topic
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: LOL
<smartboyhw_> I once wiped off the whole #kubuntu-devel topic (twice actually)
<ypwong> lol
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Yep. But everyone makes that mistake once or twice
<ypwong> yeah i did it once too
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw_, just think.  now that you're famous, I can say "I knew him when he was just a young script-kitty ..."
<smartboyhw_> cfhowlett: …
 * smartboyhw_ isn't famous…
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-10
<ypwong> https://github.com/hamxiaoz/BeijingAir
<ruien> Anyone know if the release party and talks in Beijing will be recorded or livestreamed? I'd like to see it but I do not have an opportunity to go to Beijing or Changsha this month.
<smartboyhw_> Hello ypwong
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, hi
<cjohnston> Does anyone know how to get ahold of JackYu?
<smartboyhw> cjohnston: Heh, he someones gets disconnected
<smartboyhw> Try to find ypwong first…
<ypwong> cjohnston, hi
<ypwong> i can
<ypwong> what do you need?
<cjohnston> The blueprints that are filed for Kylin are filed wrong, I need to get him to fix them
<ypwong> cjohnston, what need fixed?
<cjohnston> the names aren't correct
<ypwong> he's traveling
<ypwong> can you write him email?
<cjohnston> When will he be back?
<cjohnston> I can
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-11
<lenky0401> hello everyone~
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-05
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<JackYu> happyaron, 同步一下ppa上的版本？
<happyaron> JackYu: ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-06
<shuduo> happyaron: qt应用不能输入中文（需QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx）那个问题有结论吗？
<fortruth> 使用 im-switch 替换 im-config 后.我这里就可以了.
<happyaron> shuduo: 之前的im-config的修补有问题
<shuduo> happyaron: 我马上试一下im-switch，但是这是推荐解决方案吗？
<happyaron> shuduo: 不是
<happyaron> im-switch早就不维护了。
<shuduo> happyaron: okay. im-switch装了之后还要手动起fcitx-qimpanel，确实不方便
<freeflying> 用upstart的user session管理吧
<shuduo> fortruth: thanks
<shuduo> freeflying: 最好还是用官方解决方案 :)
<fortruth> 官方解决方案是什么?
<shuduo> fortruth: 在im-config里修吧
<shuduo> fortruth: 我看debian里说修好了
<freeflying> shuduo: 贵司那套方案太老了， imcomfig也是换汤不换药
<ypwong> freeflying, 大夫，什么药才能好？
<freeflying> ypwong: Systems/upstart都有user session, 考虑这个吧
<freeflying> 考虑日后支持wayland/mir，更要换了
<ypwong> freeflying, 那只会bug更多 lol
<freeflying> ypwong: 这种直接改善用户体验的，马克应该做啊
<ypwong> freeflying, 没人呢，回来吧，evo 都回来了
<ypwong> mvo
<freeflying> ypwong: 贵司不要我才走的啊 lol
<happyaron> JackYu: ping
<freeflying> ypwong: ping
<ypwong> freeflying, pong
<ypwong> JackYu, i can't access http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/, can you?
<freeflying> ypwong: 从深圳租车去过香港吗
<ypwong> freeflying, 不可能吧
<ypwong> freeflying, 又不是一国一制
<freeflying> ypwong: 类似出租车
<ypwong> freeflying, 应该只有一些香港公司会做，专门接待土豪的
<freeflying> ypwong: lol， 你知道这样的公司吗
<ypwong> freeflying, 不知道，但不难找
<ypwong> 查一下　中港牌照
<freeflying> ypwong: lol
<JackYu> ypwong, http://www.ubuntukylin.com/news/shownews.php?lang=cn&id=259
<JackYu> ypwong, 目前广州的服务器在升级。
<ypwong> oh
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-07
<losshui> 第一次使用啊
<losshui> 有人再没聊
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-08
<Guest15846> who is here?
<Guest15846> any body online?
<happyaron> JackYu ypwong meeting time?
<ypwong> happyaron, 10am
<happyaron> 1 min to go
<JackYu> sorry, on another conf call
<ypwong> JackYu, should we wait for you?
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, ping
<Guest15846> who is here
<Moon_Cheetah> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=7756&page=3#lastpost
<maclin> ypwong, 刚才发现UKSC的0.2.9.6只进了utopic，没有进trusty
<happyaron> ypwong: im-config被approve进了，uksc没有approve
<happyaron> JackYu: ping
<JackYu> happyaron, pong
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-09
<maclin> ypwong, UKSC的代码已经更新，解决了sogoupinyin更新、启动显示初始化进度和一些warnning，正在生成deb测试，你看什么时候申请SRU？
<maclin> ypwong， 另外上次0.2.9.6的只进了utopic，没有进trusty，所以这次最好在trusty中也要更新
<ypwong> maclin, trusty 还在等 sru team review..
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-10
<ypwong> ubuntu kylin 上电视 http://tv.cntv.cn/video/C10616/e3af556308774b45b8c00de665dcbab7
<ypwong> JackYu, great news
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-11
<c_> ?
<Guest81677> 有人在吗？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-05-06
<lotuspsychje> anyone with a kylin at hand to check something for a wishlist bug?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-05-08
<yuanren_> hello, 大家好，针对于18.10, kernel 5.0.0, 网络断开后，reboot 网络并不能重新连接，有人能复现吗？
